# The tests say negative but...



## missdhum (Jul 26, 2010)

Long story short, the last almost 2 months have been HELL. My husband is Bipolar and suddenly left home in a manic state at the beginning of June however, about a week before this we had sex. I had 2 miscarriages in late 2006 and have been unable to get pregnant since. Because of all this stress my doctor said my hormones are going haywire because I've been in "fight or flight mode" since the beginning of June. I have had what I think is 3 periods within 2 weeks, but they were very light and not normal for me. I normally have my period around the 23rd and haven't had it yet as scheduled. I have all the symptoms I had when I was pregnant before and then some... I took 2 home tests that were negative and my doctor didn't give me one but I have a feeling I am pregnant. What a cruel joke for the universe to play on me but isn't that how it always works out? I just feel...pregnant, especially this last week, something feels different than the "stress" I felt before. And I am stressed to the point I feel like I am losing my mind at times.

Could it be that I am but with all the stress it's coming up negative or is this feeling just due to stress and my hormones being out of whack?

Any theories? Also, I used tests from the dollar store...does that make a difference?


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Progesterone surging feels a lot like being pregnant- nausea, tender breasts, bloating, sometimes vomiting, hot flashes...

If your cycle has been wonky, my guess is something like a hormonal shift ie progesterone surge...

Good luck!







If you have had positive pregnancy tests before you know it is possible so I wouldn't worry that you are but if it makes you feel better you could test again in two or three days.









Jenne


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

I think all the stress could def mess with your cycle. But you could try a couple different brands of tests to give you peace of mind - because pg is a possibility too.


----------



## missdhum (Jul 26, 2010)

I went to a clinic today and had another urine test done, it was negative but they poked and prodded and said that my lower abdomen and southern lady parts felt swollen, and that it could very well be stress but some the symptoms I have could only be from pg. I feel even more confused now, because they didn't give me a definite answer. From everything I could be 7 weeks but also they suggested I see an ob/gyn because it could be some other medical reason or a pg that isn't viable?! I told them about my 3 periods and they said because it wasn't like my normal ones that it could have been my cycle just changing or it sometimes there is spotting early on. I just figured bleeding is my period.

So I don't have the slightest clue. Maybe I just going crazy.


----------



## AdamsV88 (Jul 16, 2010)

when in doubt get a blood test to measure your levels of hcg. I swore up and down I was pregnant almost 3 months ago... I hadnt had a period yet because I have been exclusively breastfeeding. I tested and tested, at home, at the hospital, at the drs office... all negatives. I went into the hospital's ER for kidney stones and they ran a blood test and come to find out I WAS pregnant and my levels were definitely high enough to have been picked up on an hpt... the Drs couldnt figure out why it wasnt though. It didnt matter in the end because when they checked my levels two days later my levels had dropped from 46.6 to 0.5... I had had a chemical pregnancy (very early miscarriage).... good luck!


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I was going to suggest the blood test at well. My 4 neg tests over the span of a week after my period was due is 16 and a half. However I also have had at least 2 "scares" when it was the last thing on my mind.........


----------

